# Sister of Battle Resources



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Many of us Sisters of Battle players know that we don't get much attention from GW. That being said when we do it is usually in a white dwarf article or in Forge World. Thus I have decided to create a thread that states which articles are in which book and white dwarf. This will allow sister of battle players to find formations and other goodies much easier. If you know any other valid sister of battle articles, feel free to list them.

Sisters of Battle Codex: White Dwarf 379 and 380
Sisters of Battle Formations (Repentant Host and Purge Squadron): 384
Sister of Battle Formations (Chorus of Faith, Convocation of Wrath): Imperial Armour Apocalypse 2
Flyers usuable by Sisters of Battle (Aquila Lander, Arvus Lighter, Avenger Strike Fighter): Imperial Armour Aeronautica
Sister of Battle Repressor: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/r/RepressorFAQversion1P.pdf (will later be found in Imperial Armour Volume Two - Second Edition)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It's certainly a shame there is not much more in the way of SoB resources by GW. I'll keep an eye out to see if can add anything to this thread.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I would guess we will see a supplement book once the IG book is updated, would be an ideal way to continue to support the sisters but not spend too much resource on an army which needs one hell of a lot of work to update.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

This is from Dakkadakka. 
Someone put it together and sent it to Behaviour Studios, who are making the new 40K MMO. 
It is to educate them in a faction they seem to only know of through a paragraph in the Grey Knight Codex. As they aptly demonstrated in an interview with their half-arsed comment -


> As an example we won’t have the Sisters of Battle at launch. We love them, but the reason why they won’t be playable at launch is because it’s almost impossible to make the kind of power they have fit the lore and make it fun at the same time. They always end up being killed by their own team because their pure blood is useful to defeat demons. It’s very difficult to implement that kind of sacrifice in the gameplay and still make it fun to play as a character.





> Web Links (archived homepages once maintained by Games Workshop, no longer available under their original address)
> http://web.archive.org/web/200210042...ps/shroud.html
> http://web.archive.org/web/200210042...oops/lady.html
> http://web.archive.org/web/200210050.../ftearers.html
> ...


This isn't a complete listing, FW, BL and FFG are all missing as well as a few 'off-hand' mentions in other places but is very close to being a complete list.


----------

